# ideal size for 6 plant



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Sep 26, 2009)

I am wondering what size box would be best for flowering 6 plants???  Thanks all.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2009)

A small box if ya only grew this size.


A lot depends on individual growing preferences


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Sep 26, 2009)

lol thats tiny.  Well I got 1 lumatek 600 and plan on another in about a week.  I was thinking of a box 6.5 x 4.5 x 6.5. would that be adequate for 6???


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2009)

A 600 watter puts out 95,000 initial lumens, most growers try to achieve 5000 lumens per square feet, so a 600 is capable of covering 19 square feet at 5000 lumens per sq ft. Your grow room is 29 sq ft, your 600 watter is too small to grow at 5000 lumens per sq ft.


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Sep 26, 2009)

In a weeks to 2 weeks time I am ordering another lumatek 600.  So 1200 watts altogether. So at 29 sq ft I would be at 6551.  But is 29 sq ft big enough for 6 or should I go with 34 sq ft box  I would be around 5588 lumens .


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2009)

Once ya go big everything else goes big too. Bigger fan, bigger filters, ect..But you sure can have more fun with a bigger room...I would just turn them back to the size you want. Most plants double / triple in height once in flower. If growing single cola grows you should have no problem. Just remember if you veg till they are 2' they could grow to 6'+/-


----------



## BBFan (Sep 27, 2009)

Marihuanaträumt said:
			
		

> I am wondering what size box would be best for flowering 6 plants??? Thanks all.


 
Hello Marihuana...

I can fit 8 plants, while crowded, in a space that is 2.5' x 4', height adjustable to 8'. I try to keep my plants below 4' tall as I can't provide sufficient side lighting to aid growth- my space is ideal for 6 plants, based on 24 quart containers. I use 2- 400 watt units with supplemental side lighting for 6 plants (can't do side lighting when I grow 8).

If you're looking to do 6 plants, IMHO you should probably go a little smaller than your 6.5 x 4.5 space- perhaps as small as 4' x 5'. With 2- 600 watt units in there, you should get some awesome growth. If you can manage temps, I just don't think you can give them too much light. Good luck to you.


----------



## joseaf (Sep 27, 2009)

I can grow 6 plant in a 2x4 area with one 400w HPS.  My plants grow to a height of 4' and produce aprroxiately 110g of dried harvest.  Now if I had the space and if my electric did increase by 18%, I would do 6 - 5gal ebb/grow system with 1000w to get a bigger yeild.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2009)

I run 6-8 plants in a space 3 x 6.5.  I currently run a 1000W HPS in this space, but as soon as I have time to change the ventilation, I am going to put 2 600W digitals in this space.  Oh, yeah, I am also waiting on a piece of tempered glass for one of the hoods.


----------



## downtown (Oct 8, 2009)

cool


----------



## stas (Nov 21, 2009)

what size fans are you guys using to vent out the heat from your hps? also are you are cooling the bulbs?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

I have  6  in  3  gallon  Bags  in  a  3x4  under  a  1000HPS:lama:   2  weeeks  in  right  now..ook  for  thread  soon:aok::bolt::bong:


----------

